# Most disappointing 3x3 cube?



## GV2 (Feb 4, 2014)

For me the most dissapointing cube was the maru cx3. After reading and watching reviews Ihad very high hopes for thiscube. And while it is not a bad cube it is just not on the level of other 3x3s. I this cube to be very unstable it never really retained a cubeshape and moves with the slightest touch. This made solves difficult. While corner cutting and m slices were very nice that wasent enough for me to enjoy this cube. It just wants to move around too much.iwashyped about thiscube especially sinse it was designedby cyoubx. I do not see this cube being anyones main. Just another cube to add to the collection and a different feel to solve with occasionally. Sorry for the mispelling and grammer Iam on an old phone that tottallysucks.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 4, 2014)

GV2 said:


> I do not see this cube being anyones main. Just another cube ... different feel.



There are many speedcubes out now that could qualify as the "BEST" 3x3. the Cx3 is defiantly one of them. It may not suit how you or I cube, but it does for other people. Some people the fangshi Ren or the Zanchi work best. For me it is the Weilong. It's all a personal preference of how you cube and what cube fits you. It is defiantly other cubers main cube.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Feb 4, 2014)

Guhong V2. Locks 24/7. Super loud and clicky. I was expecting a smoother slower Zhanchi like feel from everyone's reviews.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe you're not maintaining it right, tension and lube it properly.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 4, 2014)

GV2 said:


> _Stuff from OP_


Like kunparekh said, you should try different tensioning and lubing. Maybe you'll hit a sweet spot.
You can probably go on the "One Answer Question Thread" or "What Cube should I Get" thread.


Lazy Einstein said:


> Guhong V2. Locks 24/7. Super loud and clicky. I was expecting a smoother slower Zhanchi like feel from everyone's reviews.


It is indeed clicky. Until you mod it. 48 PEM (48 point edge mod), if you don't know it ask on the OAQT. Maybe CPM.
As for the locking, make sure you've tensioned it well, experiment around with it. Different lubing might help though IDK how you did yours.
In my experience Guhongs are definitely not bad at all when done correctly, on par with Zhanchi and Fangshi. Although 48PEM is pretty much essential.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Feb 4, 2014)

I didn't mod my Guhong V2, just a boatload of solves and it's like magic now. I still love my Maru CX-3 as well. The only cube I found disappointing lately was the Shuang Ren. I can see its appeal but it is just the opposite of what I like in a cube.


----------



## Fawn (Feb 4, 2014)

I use the cx3 as a main. I think it's a wonderful cube.
As for what was disappointing to me, I would say the Fangshi ShuangRen. (I have the v2.)
I mean, It is certainly a high-quality cube, but I was disappointed in the sense that I didn't enjoy it very much. It's just a matter of perspective with any cube, though. I liked the feel, but each side had a different turning speed for some reason. I tried tensioning it different ways. I used different lubes. I even tried other springs. That didn't stop some of the layers being more difficult to turn than others. It usually left me with sore thumbs.

As for most disappointing overall, I hear the Panshi was heartbreaking. I haven't used one, so I have no input.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 4, 2014)

I still have a Zhanchi v1. I hate it (feels horrible) but it never pops. I can't justify spending more money for a Cx3 because I never solve 3x3


----------



## Paradox Cubing (Feb 4, 2014)

I think the Dayan Panshi was more disappointing.


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm gonna say the Gans3. Although I'm not a huge fan of the Fangshi either, it's at least functional as a speed cube. The Gans3 just felt crappy and cheap to me.


----------



## Logi (Feb 4, 2014)

The rubiks speed cube....


----------



## Phillip1847 (Feb 4, 2014)

Maru CX3. I despised its feel to the very end. Worst center caps ever, IMO.
The Gans was my main for a bit, because if you did enough solves on it that day, it would become smooth, swift and perfectly clicky.
I eventually got bored of "breaking it in" each day, also the orange center cap fell off so much it was solve ruining, in a sense.
Fangshi all the way for me.


----------



## ottozing (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably a 3 way tie between the Panshi, first Fanshi, and the CX-3.


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Probably a 3 way tie between the Panshi, first Fanshi, and the CX-3.



Even the first gen fangshi smokes the panshi 

Although my Cx3 is honestly pretty good. I get excellent times on if.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 4, 2014)

Most of the cubes named above disappointed some people but were loved by others, so they can't be bad cubes. I would like to know whether anyone liked any of these horrors, all of which are in my "so disappointing I can't even be bothered to sticker it" box: MF8 Legend v2, WitLong, Alpha Chun1. Yes I know the MF8 doesn't need stickers - it's place in the box is honorary.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 4, 2014)

Type C V


----------



## windhero (Feb 4, 2014)

Shuangren I suppose. I got 3 and I dont know why, because I never did like it very much. It's too dry, flimsy and locky for my taste. I have 2 v1s and a 54.6mm (which is v1 too I suppose?).

Theres some plastic flashing and the edges are unpleasantly sharp at times.


----------



## patrickcuber (Feb 4, 2014)

My Panshi.


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably the Panshi. Everyone was really hyped up for Dayan's next cube after the Zhanchi, and then... the Panshi happened


----------



## Dapianokid (Feb 4, 2014)

This CX-3 and Gans 3 bashing session makes me sick 
I get that everybody was expecting a lot from the first FS, but I think the new version made the old one seem worse by comparison. When you first got the V1, be honest. You didn't know what to expect of this puzzle from this new manufacturer and everybody was still forever loyal to Dayan for their awesome cubes which were ahead of the times.

My main is an FS V2. The CX-3 has the best feel of any cube I own, though. At least, the most fun to solve with. and I LOVE the sound. The Gans 3 is currently my OH main, although I'm not very good at OH and I know it's probably a sucky cube to get good at OH on. I love the Gans 3. It'd be my main if not for the minor size difference and slightly too frequent locks. Best Center Caps award goes to the Gans 3.

I rarely ever use my Weilong anymore.

The most dissapointing 3x3, for me, is honestly the ShengShou Aurora.


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

I've never tried a Panshi, but for me, a WeiLong. It's fast, but too fast for me. Completely uncontrollable. It locks up frequently and the spring on the yellow side makes a horrible sound. It's too big for me, and it don't like the feel of it. After everything that was said about it, it was a huge disappointment.


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've never tried a Panshi, but for me, a WeiLong. It's fast, but too fast for me. Completely uncontrollable. It locks up frequently and the spring on the yellow side makes a horrible sound. It's too big for me, and it don't like the feel of it. After everything that was said about it, it was a huge disappointment.



Lube it?


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lube it?


I've lubed the pieces, and I'm scared of lubing the core. Every time I try tensioning a cube it always goes horribly wrong


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've lubed the pieces, and I'm scared of lubing the core. Every time I try tensioning a cube it always goes horribly wrong



Lol trust me, lube the core. Weilongs are not bad for tensioning. If you want I could make a video on how I do mine lol


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Lol trust me, lube the core. Weilongs are not bad for tensioning. If you want I could make a video on how I do mine lol


No thanks, I've already watched a few videos on how to tension. I just suck at it... I guess I just need to practise more. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 4, 2014)

half of the posts or even more are probably just due to the really bad setup of the cubes, you can even read it out of the comments here when people say that it is completely different to the reviews they saw. why could that be hmm...  well i had no real disappointing cube except maybe my 55mm zhanchi which just feels sluggish and bad, but that might be due to overlubing the centers cause i lubed it back when i was really horrible at it  also its worn out so yeah.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> I've lubed the pieces, and I'm scared of lubing the core. Every time I try tensioning a cube it always goes horribly wrong



trust me im also not the best at it, but what i do is putting a reasonlable amount of lube on a pencile or something like that and then put in the spots which are shown in cbcs tutorial. that way you cant really overlube  and as for tensions try to make them even, assemble the cube and when it feels too loose/tight just loosen/tighten every side by the same amount until it feels good. my weilong got so much better after that.


----------



## aboeglin (Feb 4, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> half of the posts or even more are probably just due to the really bad setup of the cubes, you can even read it out of the comments here when people say that it is completely different to the reviews they saw. why could that be hmm...  well i had no real disappointing cube except maybe my 55mm zhanchi which just feels sluggish and bad, but that might be due to overlubing the centers cause i lubed it back when i was really horrible at it  also its worn out so yeah.



It seems you proved your own point . Because my 55mm zhanchi is great, even though a bit too small for two hands, which is why I don't use it that much as I don't really do any OH yet.

Edit: Also the most disappointing cube for me has been the vcube. Was popping like crazy even on tight tensions, felt a little cheap, like too light, even though it was quite fast. But anytime I'd cut more than 10-15 degrees with an average speed it would pop which is why I just did a few solves on it and never touched it ever since.


----------



## GV2 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm surprised at some of these responses. Pretty cool to see how tastes differ. if the cx3 was more stable I could see it being my main as the corner cutting is effortless. Its just to move aroundy for me lol. And the vcube is just horrible. I've never bought a pans hi but I hear that's pretty bad too. As for the Guhong v2 it definatly has a more "locky" feel compared to the zhanchi because of the design of the pieces. Still a top 3 cube IMO.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Feb 5, 2014)

Panshi. It was expected and anticipated with excitement, but then it wasn't that good.


----------



## NZCuber (Feb 5, 2014)

My Dayan Zhanchi. I was so looking forward to using it but then mine starts to pop and lock up a bit in a majority of my solves.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 5, 2014)

NZCuber said:


> My Dayan Zhanchi. I was so looking forward to using it but then mine starts to pop and lock up a bit in a majority of my solves.



That can't be it, try making it tighter, a loose Zhanchi locks up way more than a tight one. Oh, and use torpedoes.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 5, 2014)

gans 3. People said it was good, and then it turned out to be a dollar store cube with corner cutting.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 5, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> gans 3. People said it was good, and then it turned out to be a dollar store cube with corner cutting.



but that core though


----------



## Dapianokid (Feb 5, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> but that core though



(and insane speed) so basically it's at the very worst, a decent cube.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 5, 2014)

Dapianokid said:


> (and insane speed) so basically it's at the very worst, a decent cube.



I would have to disagree. It's almost definitely the worst speed-3x3 I own.


----------



## mati1242 (Feb 5, 2014)

I'd say the WitLong C4, and the Alpha Chun 1.


----------



## Jumbofile (Feb 6, 2014)

For me it would be FangShi 54.6mm. Even after lubing it seemed slow and the corners kept twisting.


----------



## Lagom (Feb 6, 2014)

Cx3. I think its the most horrible cube with springs out there


----------



## TDM (Feb 6, 2014)

Jumbofile said:


> For me it would be FangShi 54.6mm. Even after lubing it seemed slow and the corners kept twisting.


I recently accidentally overlubed mine with Maru. After a while, it became really fast... although it probably would have become faster immediately if I'd put in the right amount of lube  Have you broken yours in yet? I was using mine for a few months before I lubed it, although solving it for that long probably isn't necessary. I also haven't had a problem with corner twisting; my SS 4x4 has had more corner twists than my 54.6mm ShuangRen. Although that might be because of my turning style.


----------



## stoic (Feb 6, 2014)

Panshi. Dayan totally owned the market until they released that cube. 
Now and again I go back to try it, and it disappoints me all over again.


----------



## Cody (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with what you said about the maru cx3 i think it just falls out of shape to much making it hard to solve, my main is the chi long. I know its simple but i loved my guhong alot and this to me wasent to far off from the blockyish feel. i like to think of it as a slower wei long.


----------



## patrickcuber (Feb 7, 2014)

patrickcuber said:


> My Panshi.



nevermind, I just got my PB on my Panshi.
Now it would be the ghosthand 2.


----------

